# Can you thaw and then refreeze



## Eve-Lynn (Apr 28, 2008)

meat for your dog? I know you aren't suppose to for people but I was wondering if you buy frozen chubs of cow organ meat can you at least partially let it thaw to repackage it into smaller amounts?


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

I do it all the time with Turkey Necks. I get the Primal multipacks and have to partially thaw to seperate








Dante doesn't mind a little freezer burn


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I have 60 pounds of turkey necks sitting in my tub so they can thaw enough to break apart and repackage. my guys have never complained.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I ALWAYS do this. I buy in bulk - 40-60 pound cases of stuff, usually 4-6 cases total. Right now there are two 60 pound cases of pork heart sitting in my friends driveway that I forgot to pick up. It's mid 60s outside right now and those cases will stay there, overnight.

By the time I get them tomorrow I'm hoping they will be almost completely thawed. That way I can package them easier and load up my freezer.


----------



## Eve-Lynn (Apr 28, 2008)

Good to know. Thanks.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I do this all the time. For people-- we don't thaw and re-freeze, in case the meat may possibly seem a bit less firm after that second thaw. Dogs don't care.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: BrightelfI do this all the time. For people-- we don't thaw and re-freeze, in case the meat may possibly seem a bit less firm after that second thaw. Dogs don't care.


yup, we do this for the dogs' meat sometimes as well.
I thought about this same question at first and saw somewhere that it was ok to do. (maybe here?)

anyway, happy feeding


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My 30# of turkey necks are thawing outside, underneath the boat and trailer~ it is pouring out and when I thaw them blood leaks out from the box, so I have to do it outside. I will re-package and re-freeze them, looking forward to THAT!


----------



## midnight804 (Jun 13, 2008)

i have done it some...like some one else mentioned the only reasons to not do it for people are that it changes the texture in a negative way and could lead to accidental bacterial contamination. my boy didn't even notice the less than prime texture.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The GangI ALWAYS do this.


Ditto!!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The GangRight now there are two 60 pound cases of pork heart sitting in my friends driveway that I forgot to pick up. It's mid 60s outside right now and those cases will stay there, overnight.
> 
> By the time I get them tomorrow I'm hoping they will be almost completely thawed. That way I can package them easier and load up my freezer.


Ok, I always forget that it takes longer for these things to thaw then I think!

I tried working with the stuff Saturday afternoon - no luck. I had the two boxes sitting on top of each other so I set them side by side (thinking that way the bottom one would thaw faster).

FINALLY the stuff was thawed enough to package Sunday afternoon.

So, 120 pounds of pork heart sat at temps ranging between 50 - 70 for about 50+ hours, was packaged and then tossed in our freezer.

When it is time to use some we will take a bag out and let it sit in the sink to thaw for about 24 hours (yes, at room temp).

I have always done this and never had a problem.


----------

